# 92 cutch issue.



## Stanzalover17 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a 1992 nissan stanza. Its got some minor modifications done to it.(lowering kit, rims, etc...) and my clutch has been giving me some problems as of late. I just had the slave cylinder and the master cylinder replaced about 2 months ago. When I push the pedal down the slave cylinder moves the piston but it wont engage and it wont go into gear. Also the pedal will not retract itself after being pushed to the floor. please HELP!!!!!!!!!! I love my car and dont want to sell!!!!


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds like you have fluid loss / air in the system. Is the clutch hydraulic system full of fluid? When you replaced the slave and master were they new or used?


----------



## Stanzalover17 (Nov 10, 2007)

I replaced the cylinders with brand new ones, the fluid is full. I tried bleeding the system and there was air in it. It worked fine for a couple of days but now I noticed that it is starting to fail again.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

If you have air in the system, it is getting in from somewhere. It is possible that your new part(s) were bad out of the box. Can you look under the dash where the pedal connects to the master an see if there is any fluid running down there? Also pull back the rubber on the slave and see if it is wet in there. Also make sure that all of the connections to the slave and master are tight and that the bleeder valve is tight as well.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry duplicate post


----------

